# Windows erkennt Partition auf USB stick nicht



## vogs (7. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe auf meinen 16GB USB Stick eine Partition mit 2GB für KNOPPIX (FAT32) und eine mit dem Rest für normale Daten (NTFS) gemacht. Die Partitionen usw wurden mit GParted unter KNOPPIX erstellt.
Wenn ich nun den den USB Stick an dem PC anstecke, dann wird nur die 2GB FAT-Partition erkennt. In der Datenträgerverwaltung werden aber beide Partitionen angezeigt. Wenn ich jedoch die, bereits auf NTFS Formatierte nochmal formatieren möchte bzw. einen Laufwerksbuchstaben zuweisen möchte kommen folgende Fehler:
Beim Formatieren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim zuweisen des Laufwerksbuchstaben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansicht in der Datenträgerverwaltung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## mojoxy (8. Oktober 2011)

Windows kann nicht mit mehreren Partitionen auf USB-Stick umgehen! Ist richtig Mist, aber leider die Wahrheit 

Um den vollen Speicherplatz unter Windows nutzen zu können, wirst du es als eine große Partition partitionieren und formatieren müssen! Ich hoffe diese Unart wird bald aus der Welt geschafft. Mal sehen, ob Win8 das schafft. Wäre für mich schon ein Kaufgrund


----------



## OctoCore (8. Oktober 2011)

Kommt darauf an. Wenn der Stick praktisch als Superfloppy eingerichtet wurde, wird wirklich keine zweite Partition erkannt. Will man mehr, muss man ihn wie eine beliebige (USB-)Festplatte behandeln.


----------



## mojoxy (8. Oktober 2011)

Und wie bringst du Windows das bei?


----------



## OctoCore (8. Oktober 2011)

Eher dem Stick... damit er sich Windows entsprechend bekannt macht. 
Das ist übrigens kein Windowsfehler, dass die Sache nicht funktioniert, sondern ein Feature. Es ist bei Wechselmedien nicht erwünscht. Deshalb bezweifle ich, dass die nächste Win-Version das ändert.  
Es liegt am Stickhersteller, ob er seine Hardware mit einem abschaltbarem Flag für Wechselmedien-Erkennung ausrüstet. Ist das Flag nicht gesetzt, wird der Stick als normale USB-Platte behandelt.
Ich habe hier eine Software, die das ein- und ausschalten kann - wenn der Stick es erlaubt. Wenn einem das wichtig ist, sollte man beim Stickkauf drauf achten.
Weiteres findet sich z.B. >hier<.


----------



## mojoxy (8. Oktober 2011)

Warum das bei Wechselmedien nicht erwünscht ist, weiß sicher nur Bill Gates persönlich. Naja gut zu wissen, dass es auf Umwegen doch geht. Leider scheint der Trick mit dem RMB leider ein endgültiger zu sein


----------



## OctoCore (8. Oktober 2011)

Wie meinst du das? Natürlich kann ich die Sache auch wieder rückgängig machen. Ich hatte mal damit rumgespielt, aber am Ende wieder alles normal als Wechselstick eingerichtet.


----------



## mojoxy (8. Oktober 2011)

Also so wie ich das nun gelesen habe ist der Überschreiben des RMB eine einmalige Sache. Denn anschließend wird der USB-Stick nicht mehr als Wechsellaufwerk, sondern als internes erkannt. Aus Sicherheitsgründen lässt sich das RMB bei internen Laufwerken aber nicht mehr ändern.


----------



## vogs (8. Oktober 2011)

Also ich habs mit dem Tool probiert (*HPUSBFW.exe*) hat aber nichts gebracht. Scheinbar fuznktioniert das mit meinem Stick nicht (Super Talent Espress Duo 16GB). Gibt es andere Möglichkeiten, auf den USB stick ne Live Version von Linux draufzubringen, aber nicht mit FAT32 zu formatieren. Ich will nämlich auch Dateien >4 GB darauf speichern können.


----------



## mojoxy (8. Oktober 2011)

Das HP-Tool ist ja auch nur zum formatieren des Sticks gedacht. Wie man damit das RMB ändern soll ist mir ein Rätsel. Dafür ist das Programm _Lexar BootIt_ gedacht.


----------



## vogs (8. Oktober 2011)

Zitat von Tipparchiv - USB-Stick soll als Festplatte erkannt werden, nicht als Wechseldatenträger - WinTotal.de

Hinweis: Das Tool "Lexar BootIt", was auf  seine Webseite erwähnt wird, sollte NICHT verwendet werden, da das Tool  mehr Schaden als Nutzung bringt.


----------



## mojoxy (8. Oktober 2011)

Den Beitrag von WinTotal habe ich nicht ganz verstanden. Die sagen zwar, dass man mit dem HP-Tool das machen kann, beschreiben aber nicht wie. Bin aus der Geschichte nicht wirklich schlau geworden.


----------



## OctoCore (8. Oktober 2011)

vogs schrieb:


> Also ich habs mit dem Tool probiert (*HPUSBFW.exe*) hat aber nichts gebracht. Scheinbar fuznktioniert das mit meinem Stick nicht (Super Talent Espress Duo 16GB). Gibt es andere Möglichkeiten, auf den USB stick ne Live Version von Linux draufzubringen, aber nicht mit FAT32 zu formatieren. Ich will nämlich auch Dateien >4 GB darauf speichern können.


 
Dass das HP-Tool dafür auch nicht gedacht ist, haben wir ja jetzt durch. 
okay - du willst Linux vom Stick nutzen und die 4GB-Dateigrenze nicht haben. Hm.... kann man kein Linux-Dateisystem nutzen? Oder muss die Sache unbedingt Windowskompatibel sein? Für Windows existieren auch diverse Treiber für manche Linux-Dateisysteme. Aber da kann ich mich nicht allzuweit aus dem Fenster lehnen - ich muss mich jetzt schon gut festhalten, dammit ich nicht rausplumpse.


----------



## Gast20141127 (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte mal was ähnliches auf meinem 16GB-Stick.
4GB Fat für meinen Autoradio und der Rest NTFS.
Hab mir dann immer mit Paragon Partition Manager beholfen und die jeweils gewünschte Partition aktiviert.
Das ganze wird auf die Dauer aber nervig !
Eine Möglichkeit wäre exFat da hast du dann 16GB Dateigröße, aber ob das dann bootfähig ist weiß ich jetzt nicht.
Soviel ich weiß braucht dazu Windoof ja auch ein Update.
Mal Wiki fragen....


----------

